# Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom



## Dorschjäger (26. Juni 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fische noch nicht so lange auf Karpfen. Jetzt ist bei mir folgende Frage aufgetaucht:

Soll bei Verwendung von Anti Tangle Boom ein Stopper in gewissem Abstand verwendet werden?

Danke für jede Antwort!

Tigt lines

Dorschjäger  :z :z


----------



## Bergi (26. Juni 2002)

HI!
Natürlich musst du das Blei so fixieren,damit es nicht auf der Hauptschnur verrutschen kann.Entweder mit einem Stopper oder du versuchst mal das Safety Rig,dann ist das direkt fixiert.
Das ist erforderlich,damit sich der Fisch selber hakt,beim anheben des bleies.Wenn es nicht fixert wäre,dann würd das blei nur verrutschen und der karpfen könnte den Boilie einfach wieder ausspucken wenn er den Haken merkt,ohne das du einen Biss bemerken würdest.

Bergi


----------



## guekotimo (12. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Hallo,

könnt ihr mal einem Anfänger sagen, wie eine Anti Tangle - Montage auszusehen hat.
Das wäre toll!!
Danke
Günter


----------



## Grätenzähler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Oh ja das ist eine gute Idee ihr könntet mir mal einen Link schicken, bei dem es Bilder für solche Montagen gibt.  Ich habe auch schon gehört dass man das blei mit schrumpfschleuchen fixiren kann....   was hättet ihr gemacht ???


----------



## piZ (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

gib anti-tangle montage in google(google bilder) ein da findest du genügend.

und du kannst auch deine montage mit schrumpfschlauch fixieren, wenn du den schrumpfschlauch über wirbel und tangle boom steckst und ihn dann erhitzt, so dass er sich zusammen zieht.
bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher dass das 100% hält.
die sicherere variante wäre die mit stopper oder safety rig


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Wann nimmt man eigentlich ein Anti Tangle?


----------



## piZ (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

mit nem anti tangle boom( wie der name schon sagt) soll man weniger verwicklungen beim wurf haben. 
außerdem kannst du im vergleich zur inlinemontage dein bleigewicht austauschen


----------



## cellenser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Ich nehme die inline Montage... über dem Blei nen schönes Stück Silikonschlauch und das Vorfach mit ner Boilienadel durch in PVA Netz verpacktes Knabberzeug. 
Da verheddert sich nix beim werfen und es riecht garantiert nur da gut wo auch mein Köder liegt!

der cellenser


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Nur mal so am Rande... entweder Anti Tangle und frei laufendes Blei ODER Safety Clip und Festblei.

Wenn du bei einer Anti Tangle Montage das Teil mit einem Stopper "festlegst" wird der Fisch bei einem Schnurrabriss das Blei nicht mehr los...


----------



## cheffinger (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.
Den Aspekt muss man bedenken. Safety first.
Ich kann die Korda "Safe Zone Leader" empfehlen.
Auch die Rig-Länge sollte auf die Blei-Montage angepasst sein, damit es keine verhedderungen gibt.
Viele verwenden auch PVA-Sticks nur wg. der Anti-Tangle-Wirkung.


----------



## Bassey (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Hier mal ein Bild, hatte ich mal für nen anderen User hier gemacht, nur statt des Karpfenbleies nimmst du eben das Antitangleboom welches du genau wie auf dem Bild auch mit nem Schnurstopper und Gummiperle fixierst...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Und genau auf der Zeichnung sieht man, wie man es nicht machen sollte... Die Montage ist ok, bis auf den Schnurstopper.

Was mir aber gerade eingefallen ist... Die Gummihülsen von den Safety Clips müßten eigentlich über das Plastikröhrchen des Boom`s passen.
Alternativ könnte man sich auch mit einem Silikonschlauch behelfen.

Somit kannst du mit einem festen Boom fischen und hast aber gleichzeitig die Sicherheit das der Fisch das Blei auch los wird.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du bei einer Anti Tangle Montage das Teil mit einem Stopper "festlegst" wird der Fisch bei einem Schnurrabriss das Blei nicht mehr los...



Wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering ist, ich würde das nicht überbewerten.
Wenn die Schnur der Montage reißt, dann in den meisten Fällen, an den typischen Schwachstellen. Es reißt der Knoten, die Schnur knapp am Knoten oder das Vorfach.
In allen drei Fällen hat der Fisch kein Blei im Schlepptau.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Oder sie reißt kurz über dem Boom weil sie da zumeist Bodenkontakt hat.  Und diese eine Option reicht mir schon.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Oder sie reißt kurz über dem Boom weil sie da zumeist Bodenkontakt hat.  Und diese eine Option reicht mir schon.



Dann dürfte man aber auch keine Inliner mit eingezogenem Wirbel benutzen.

Wenn der Wirbel da richtig sitzt, kann der Karpfen das auch nicht abschütteln.

Safety Clips haben oft das Problem, dass sie zu schnell aufgehen und das Blei verloren geht (bei den Fox soll das wohl relativ häufig der Fall sein). Dann haste nach jedem Drill 100gr Schwermetall mehr im Wasser rumliegen.

Jede Montage hat Vor- und Nachteile - es kommt nur drauf an, von welcher Seite man es betrachtet.

Um mal auf die Frage des Threaterstellers zu antworten:

Es gibt Montagen, da wird direkt hinter dem Boom gestoppt oder eben erst etwas Schnurlänge gegeben, bevor gestoppt wird.

Es kommt dabei auf mehrere Faktoren an, von denen die zwei wichtigsten meiner Meinung nach das Beißverhalten der Karpfen ist (vorsichtig = Schnur lassen, heftig = gleich stoppen) und das Gewicht des Bleis (leichtes Blei = Schnur lassen, schweren = stoppen) sind.

Schnur lassen macht Sinn, wenn der Karpfen nach dem Anbiss erstmal Fahrt aufnehmen können soll, bevor das Blei seine Wirkung tut (ich weis, tuten tut die Tute *gg*). Hier kann man dann auch relativ geringe Gewichte fischen, da der Hakeffekt durch die plötzlich auftretende Bremswirkung des Bleis erzielt wird (häng dir mal ein 30gr Blei an einen Haken und hebe das ganze langsam mit dem Finger hoch - und dann machste das nochmal aber ruckartig ... dann haste den Haken im Finger hängen *gg* ... weist, was ich meine?).


----------



## fantazia (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*



Bassey schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild, hatte ich mal für nen anderen User hier gemacht, nur statt des Karpfenbleies nimmst du eben das Antitangleboom welches du genau wie auf dem Bild auch mit nem Schnurstopper und Gummiperle fixierst...


Moin,

Mit der Montage könnte man zwar fischen ich würde es aber niemals tun wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Da gibt es einiges zu verbessern.Fang ich mal von unten an.
Auf das Rig gehe ich nicht weiter ein.

1. Der Wirbel.
Solche Wirbel sind für Festbleimontagen nicht wirklich geeignet 
die haben zuviel Spiel.Nehm da lieber so welche hier.
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....mung-p-6200&cName=zubehoer-rigs-tools-c-30_50

2. Das Blei.
Habe mit den Teiln früher zwar auch geangelt diese sind aber längst überholt und taugen auch nicht viel.Das Röhrchen ist zu kurz und das Material zu steif.Nicht gerade unauffällig.
Würde da lieber paar Inline Bleie nehmen.Ich fische meist diese hier in 85gramm.http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ead-p-5370&cName=zubehoer-bleie-leads-c-30_78
Dahinter kommt dann noch 40-50cm Rig Tube ich bevorzuge dieses hier weil es sehr gut sinkt und schön unauffällig ist
.
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ube-p-19947&cName=zubehoer-rigs-tools-c-30_50


Mit der Montage erübrigt sich auch der Stopper den du hinter deine Montage tust.Der Swivel wird einfach in die Gummimuffe vom Blei gezogen und sitzt somit fest genug das der Karpfen das Blei bei einem Biss "bewegen muss" |supergri. Wenn man einen Abriss hat kann der Karpfen das Blei aber leicht loswerden.Sitzt es fest und der Karpfen zieht löst sich der Swivel nämlich leicht aus dem Blei.Bei deiner Hinterstoppermontage ist die Chance natürlich wesentlch höher das der Fisch sterben wird weil er das Blei nicht los wird.Darum fischt heute auch kaum jemand mehr so bzw. ich kennen niemanden.



Naja so wie beschrieben ist halt meine gängige Standart Inline-Montage.Aber es führen ja bekanntlich viele Wege nach Rom.Das Rig würde ich auch nochmal überarbeiten wenn du das so wie auf dem Bild fischt.


----------



## fantazia (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dann dürfte man aber auch keine Inliner mit eingezogenem Wirbel benutzen.
> 
> Wenn der Wirbel da richtig sitzt, kann der Karpfen das auch nicht abschütteln.


Dann benutzt du wohl nicht die richtigen Swivels für deine Bleie.Klar kann man auch die sicherste Inline-Montage versauen indem man da irgendeinen unpassenden Wirbel reinquetscht der dann bombenfest sitzt.Aber wer macht das schon?Dann kann man auch gleich mit Hinterstoppermontage fischen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dann dürfte man aber auch keine Inliner mit eingezogenem Wirbel benutzen.
> 
> Wenn der Wirbel da richtig sitzt, kann der Karpfen das auch nicht abschütteln.
> 
> Safety Clips haben oft das Problem, dass sie zu schnell aufgehen und das Blei verloren geht (bei den Fox soll das wohl relativ häufig der Fall sein). Dann haste nach jedem Drill 100gr Schwermetall mehr im Wasser rumliegen.




Die Clips von Fox sind auch eher für "Verlußtmontagen" gedacht. Aber da benutzt man aus Umweltschutzgründen sowieso kein Blei, sondern einen Stein.

Die von MAD haben einen kleine Wiederhaken, da verliert man nichts.

Und zu jedem Clip sollte man schon den passenden Wirbel verwenden.


----------



## Bassey (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

OKay okay, so habe ich das eben vor 14 Jahren gelernt beim Karpfenfischen, habe mich jedoch niemals Profihaft damit auseinandergesetzt, deswegen ist es wirklich gut möglich, dass sich bei euch Profis was geändert hat


----------



## Bassey (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Hat denn jemand eine "Zeitgemäße" Zeichnung?


----------



## fantazia (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Anti Tangle Boom*

Moin,

meine oben beschriebene ist zb. eine gängige Inline-Montage die ich in meinen Gewässern fast nur fische.Dann das Rig 15-25cm ich nehme meist 20cm läuft bei mir am besten.
Als Vorfach nehme ich gerne das Kryston Merlin 25lbs. http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....lin-p-649&cName=zubehoer-braidvorfach-c-30_70


Dann den Haken ich nehme gerne den Fox Arma Point SSBP in grösse 6. http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....arp-hooks-p-7482&cName=zubehoer-haken-c-30_47
Den mit einem ganz einfachen No-knot gebunden Haaraustritt höhe Hakenspitze.Haarabstand Boilie->Hakenschenkel ist in meinem Fall bei 18mm Boilies 0,5cm.

Foto oder Zeichnung habe ich leider keine aber wenn du Fragen hast immer her damit.


Mfg Olli


----------

